# Kisame as created in Soul Calibur V



## RaptorRage (Mar 3, 2012)

After making Zabuza I started planning on Kisame as a counterpart, considering both had appropriatly large swords available in the game that generally matched the sword designs used by the characters. Here Kisame is using the Nightmare fighting style with a bandage wrapped Soul Edge serving for Samehada. This design came together pretty well with all the various elements that were available. For the base body design the combination of mohawk hairstyle, white on black eyes, cheek scar facepaint working for gills and pale blue skin tone combined with the rather sharp featured face got the basic characterization down. Used an alternate forehead protector design from the usual headband, complete with with multiple textures to get the Mist logo scratched out. The robe is a combination coat and extra flared sleeves, and I found a pretty close match for the Akatsuki cloud pattern as an available texture. Used an arrow quiver as the closest piece of special equipment for the sword carrying strap. Also managed to manipulate a pair of earrings into a single Akatsuki ring on the left hand.













Characters created:


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 3, 2012)

He would look like that in real life, but his waist area seems too be too big?


----------



## RaptorRage (Mar 3, 2012)

Happens to be the way the coat is flaring out in that area.


----------



## OropDead (Mar 3, 2012)

Like! good one!!! (:::


----------



## Kiss (Mar 5, 2012)

I love this one as well.


----------



## Vice (Mar 5, 2012)

Would have gone without the quiver, but good job.


----------



## bullrage (Mar 5, 2012)

DAMN! amazing im gonna post my kisame creation but your one kills my one! i only recently found out about the pattern change for the top wear to make it look like clouds for akatsuki sign! nice


----------



## Violence (Mar 6, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## Star★Platinum (Mar 9, 2012)

Vice said:


> Would have gone without the quiver, but good job.



This, but still great job.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm scared


----------

